# Revell 1:48 Boeing PT17 Stearman Kaydet.



## Ron Pearcy (May 26, 2018)

Anyone know where to get a good rigging diagram for the Kaydet.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)

There is a great number of pictures showing a PT-17 Stearman. So there is no need for the diagram. The Stearman rigging was as simple as that.
Two double wires ( strips ) from the root of the landing gear leg to the bottom of the top wing near the roots of "N-shape" struts. Two single wires from the top of the bottom wing near the front strut of the "N-shape" one to bottom of the top wing at the short fuselage struts.Actually, these lines were attached at the joining line of the middle and outer wing parts. Two wires making 'X" between these two fuselage struts. Two double wires from the mid of the fuselage top at the level of the first fuselage strut to bottom of the top wing at the top root of the front fuselage strut. There were two single cables from the top of the fin to the top of the stabilizer. These lines were running almost parallel. Then two cables from the bottom of the stabilizer ( attched at the same points those top were but at the bottom surface) to the attaching point on the bottom of the fuselage in front of the tail wheel. Ufff...

I hope this can help. Also here you are two pics with the rigging seen. Additionally I attached the Zip file with both images of the original sizes.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ron Pearcy (May 26, 2018)

Brilliant. More than I could of asked for. 
Thanks.


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)

Outstanding Wojtek. I'll need these for a later time...............much later


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)

Oh and one more shots sowing the tail cables... that's the side view..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)

If you want to cheat with the attachment points that aren't quite correct but will make life easier...Turnbuckles 1/48

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ron Pearcy (May 27, 2018)

Thanks to all.


----------

